# An evening with BHA Public land event



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

IN DEFENSE OF PUBLIC LANDS: AN EVENING WITH BHA

Patagonia in partnership with BHA will be hosting a forum event that is open to the public at the Patagonia Outlet (2292 S Highland Dr, Salt Lake City, UT 84106) on Wednesday, August 28th. A panel of BHA board members will address the crowd of hunters and non-hunters alike to share the hunter's perspective and our contribution to public lands and wildlife. There will be live music and food trucks in the parking lot starting at 6pm. Doors to the event will open at 7pm with the discussion beginning at 7:30pm. Join us for a captivating discussion with other outdoor user groups. In addition, Patagonia will be hosting a raffle with proceeds to go to our BHA chapter.

This would be a nice opportunity to meet the great people at BHA first hand and discuss your views and opinions on the public land issues facing us hunter/fisherman/outdoor lovers. 
https://www.backcountryhunters.org/in_defense_of_public_lands_an_evening_with_bha

Be There or Be Square!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

If they ever hold an event anywhere south of Lehi, i'd try to attend; otherwise, heck no. SLC is just too friggen crowded. Even Orem/Provo is turning into a zoo these days.


----------

